# Attivazione comandi pannello Xfce

## looca

Salute a tutti,

qualcuno è così gentile da dirmi come posso fare a rendere attivi i pulsanti restart e shut down della finestra  Log Out Dialog  :Question: 

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## djinnZ

Quale DM/WM usi?

Purtroppo il nipotino mi ha tirato in terra la sfera di cristallo fracassandola ed ora, rabberciata alla meglio con lo scotch, non mi consente più di scrutare l'ignoto, leggere nel pensiero etc.

Tirando ad indovinare forse, solo per kde, forse ripeto, devi andare in: rete e connetività -> schermata d'accesso -> spegnimento -> Attorizza -> locale ed impostare a tutti ovviamente.

per altri ... spiega cosa usi e forse trovi qualcuno che usa il tuo stesso WM/DM e potrà aiutarti.

----------

## looca

Il titolo mi sembrava chiaro.

Uso Xfce.

Cliccando su Log Out le icone Restart e Shut Down sono disattive. E "sospendi" non c'è nemmeno.

Per spengere devo usare il terminale.

Ciao.

----------

## djinnZ

Se usi "solo xfce" credo che la risposta sia questa.

Tra i primi risultati in qualsiasi motore di ricerca.

Altrimenti il tuo problema è un vero problema e rientra nella categoria del "non voglio usare sudo"; questo è un problema specifico del tuo WM (a meno che non usi anche un DM, nel qual caso si deve vedere "chi comanda" tra i due) e quindi devi fornire ulteriori informazioni (e trovare qualcuno che conosce bene xfce).

ps: Non attenderti ulteriori risposte da me.

----------

